
2019: Make Yourself Great Again - stephsmithio
https://begreat.me
======
quickthrower2
I find my mind gets pretty screwy and resistant to doing things but a good
snort of the old “exercise” drug clears my mind and makes me happy, then I can
get on to other stuff. The trick is to get the right intensity. Too easy and
there isn’t a high, too hard and I’m fried for the day.

~~~
stephsmithio
Totally. I also struggle to do intense workouts in the AM, but 20 min or so
gets me in the right headspace for the day.

------
stephsmithio
As we head into the new year, this is a good reminder of the things we can
accomplish if we spend less time on X and more time on Y, in order to be at Z
by 2020.

You can track how your multiplier changes throughout the year and find some
tools to help you progress. I originally built this to help me fix my own
habits and dedicate more time to learn to code, but I think can be helpful
with any goals.

